# Design Your Shirt software



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

I've read the posts that have to do with on-line software for a customer to design their t-shirt. Most relate to having something printed on a t-shirt.

My shirts are done with a technique where I place a piece of fabric inside a t-shirt, and then sew a grid like pattern. The t-shirt fabric is then cut to make open windows.

I want my customers to be able to pick their t-shirt color and fabric choice and using a software package - be able to see what their shirt would look like before they order - by having the blank t-shirt with the grid pattern over the fabric selected.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm not sure but I would check out these guys. developflash.com


----------



## tshirt0mania (May 27, 2008)

Hi Sandi. (i thought I'd check out your website 'cos I didn't quite know what you were talking about, I needed a visual. Oh and I LIKE the idea of the picture revealing itself more with every wash!!)

Just a quick question. Are you looking to allow the customer to upload their choice of fabric? Or is there a predetermined set of t-shirt colours + fabric options that you're offering? 

If it's the latter, it could be as simple as taking a set of 3 photos as a sample: 
photo #1: a t-shirt (of any colour)
photo #2: the underlying fabric
photo #3: the complete product

In fact, you've pretty much already done this on your website link [Product info > How your design is created] except that is some kind of beehive thing. As a potential customer, I might like to see the same thing on a t-shirt so I'd get a much better idea of what the finished tee would look like.

You could easily use your existing shopping cart and offer two options with drop-down lists..
One would be for the t-shirt base colour, and the other for the fabric.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

The design that I want to use is a heart. The only one that I have on-line that uses the heart is the USA Flag.

I want to offer the heart design - with a selection of fabric choices, and a few different colors of t-shirts. The heart design lends itself to so many different themes.

So let's say I have 15 different fabric themes (swatches) and 4 t-shirt colors. I don't want to have to make a shirt for each color/fabric combination for picture taking - I would never get finished

And I like the idea of the customer seeing what the shirt would look like with their choice of fabric, and t-shirt color.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It sounds like you would most likely need to contact a programmer to build what you're looking for from scratch. 

Because it is so different than most merchant's needs, it's likely that you won't find an "off the shelf" type solution for it.

Places like elance, guru, odesk, and rentacoder.com are places where you can find freelance programmers for hire.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you - I'll look into the ones you have suggested.



Rodney said:


> It sounds like you would most likely need to contact a programmer to build what you're looking for from scratch.
> 
> Because it is so different than most merchant's needs, it's likely that you won't find an "off the shelf" type solution for it.
> 
> Places like elance, guru, odesk, and rentacoder.com are places where you can find freelance programmers for hire.


----------

